# Improving Handling



## lwalling (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello,

I purchase a new 06 Silver GTO last week with the 6spd and 18" wheel option.

It's an interesting car! I always thought the HSV GT's were cool, and when Pontiac brought one here under the GTO name I immediately wanted one. A few years later... I plunked down the money and bought one before it was to late to buy one new.

One thing that irritates me about the car, though, is the sheer amount of body roll particularly in the rear of the car when driving aggressively. The rear seems to roll independantly of the rest of the car especially when the gas tank is full (wonderful placement..) and that really isn't very confidence inspiring.

Where do I start and who are some good vendors to look at here? I was considering some obvious stuff like sway bars, but I'm sure there are others here that have thought the same thing I'm thinking and have already improved that handling deficiency and have a good list of parts and vendors to work with.

I realize this is a reasonably heavy car, but I'm certain that the handling and steering feel in general can get better than this . My daily driver is a Mercedes E320 CDI, even with its stock "wussy" tires, I feel much more confident in the twisties' in it than I do in the GTO.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might be able to provide.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

http://www.peddersusa.com/Solution_GTO.htm
http://www.pfyc.com/c/GTSUSP/Suspension+and+Brakes.html


----------



## lwalling (Oct 7, 2006)

I noticed this thread as well,

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070

Looks like some great feedback on a good parts combination.

I see both positive and negative feedback with Pedders hardware here on the forum, any feedback on which solution is the "best" tried and true way to go?

The feedback from "Groucho" is very thorough in the thread above, to say the least! I am really looking for that "european" handling feel, elimination of the significant body roll is high on the priority list.


----------

